# Vengeance is mine say'eth the DOZER



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet revenge! 5 poor unsuspecting victims are about to be crushed!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

once again... i'm left needing a yawn smiley.

how can a website not have a yawn smiley????


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy hell. Thats some ammo!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice. cant wait for this one!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I think that LFD got to you...lol...very cool.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

If you are bored you can run into town and look at the brick d%ck. :lol:



robisjebus said:


> once again... i'm left needing a yawn smiley.
> 
> how can a website not have a yawn smiley????


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

haha they got you!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:huh_oh::huh_oh:dozer is at it again:eeek:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Revenge IS sweet


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh sheeeeeeeeeeeyt!

:eeek: :errrr: :mumbles: :huh: :arghhhh:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Man, you are really asking for it!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

htown said:


> If you are bored you can run into town and look at the brick d%ck. :lol:


first off, i don't "run" anywhere. i'm a large fellow, and running just doesn't help me get anywhere.

second, if i wanted to see the "brick d1ck" i would just look DOWN.

i haven't seen it in many years, but people still say it's down there.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

lol
ok anyways
looks like some good ammo you got there
happy hunting


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Give'm hell Dozer!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy shit thats a bomb now!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Dozers the last man I would make mad.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Man, you are really asking for it!


Look who's talkin...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

is one of those for who we spoke about yesterday if so this should be sweet


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> is one of those for who we spoke about yesterday if so this should be sweet


YUP!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

yes it is:whoohoo:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> YUP!!!


this should be good


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Got some venting to do :lol:


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

HULK SMASH!!!
:arghhhh:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

The bombs are flying lately!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I understand completely, I'm not a small man myself, but my dad always said if you got a good tool build a shed over it!!!



robisjebus said:


> first off, i don't "run" anywhere. i'm a large fellow, and running just doesn't help me get anywhere.
> 
> second, if i wanted to see the "brick d1ck" i would just look DOWN.
> 
> i haven't seen it in many years, but people still say it's down there.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Dozer is a Madman!.Who's got the kryptonite!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

If the US and the Soviet Union had actually ever gone to nuclear war, I imagine it would look a lot like this.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dozer, your really mowing down the forests.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh Crap!!!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Give 'em hell Dozer!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

"SIC 'EM!" Mike


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Get Er Dun - Ut Oh!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Second wave of Dozer coming..... *Watch OUT*:arghhhh:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!! cant wait to see these


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Give 'em hell Dozer!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Dozer is out of control.

Hit the decks!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> Dozer is a Madman!.Who's got the kryptonite!


Sorry but Kryptonite will not stop the Green Meanie! He has friends too!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

HAH! Squid® loves seeing all this Smack-Talk® flying around! <G>


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ha! Most excellent!

- JohnRider®


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

ooh, noooo! hey, nice ashtray btw


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Sorry but Kryptonite will not stop the Green Meanie! He has friends too!


I help when I can


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Ha! Most excellent!
> 
> - JohnRider®


Oh my! I've FINALLY found my long-lost twin! Separated at birth during a violent hurricane, the two handsome dashing youths led separate lives until... Etc, etc, etc...


----------

